# Contractors Connected.com



## ConCon (Aug 24, 2006)

Hey guys!! I just wanted to let you know about a new site called Contractors Connected.com . This site is directly developed to help contractors connect with each other to help them get the things that they need. The purpose of this site is to help you get rid of stuff that you don't need anymore, and get what you do need. We have a few sweeper parts on there right now, mainly gutter brooms, schwarze sweeper head, flap sets, and bulk rubber. The more people who sign up to sell on there the more that will be available to *you*!! So right now we have started *free listings*from now until December 1, 2006 for anyone who wants to sell anything, and to have your auction listed on the main site front page it is only $5.00. The auctions can be listed for as long as 10 days at a time. So come check us out, let us know what you think. This site is going to be a great way to help everyone in the sweeper business get things faster, and a little cheaper too! The website is www.contractorsconnected.com and to ask anything about the site you can email [email protected] or call 256-258-6960 and we will be happy to answer any questions/concerns that you might have.

Thanks!!
CC Team


----------



## ConCon (Aug 24, 2006)

We have changed our listing fees. Listings are now totally free! The only thing we charged is final sale commission which is a very very small percentage of the items. We want people to be able to sell stuff risk free! Come check it out: www.contractorsconnected.com. You have nothing to lose!

Tim

--CC Site Manager--


----------

